# How It All Started



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I was telling DW yesterday about all the great stuff I learned on Outbackers.com and how it saved me time, $$$, and gave me great new mods to do, ya-da ya-da.

She then asked how did this site start and by whom?? I had to admit, I did not know














.

So how bout it, can any of you single digit members fill me in?

-Matt


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern
Did It.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Our leader, and the site owner, was not happy with what he saw on other sites with respect to, well, respect, among other things. Members on other sites would often flame other members and belittle those folks who had "starting out" questions, so he decided to start this site. The owner is Laverne Anderson. And the rest is history.

Vern has been very insistent on keeping this a family-type site. No flames, no swearing, no harshly negative comments, etc.

Vern used his own money to start and fund the site. Later, when the site became more popular, was using up more bandwidth, and when he needed to upgrade the software and hardware, he asked for donations. Those members who have a "Outbackers Contributor" below their avatar have all sent a few bucks to Vern so he can keep this thing going. It's a terrific site and we all owe it to Vern! Thanks, Vern!









On edit -- Maybe this is a good time to remind folks that the site does cost money to run. If you get value out of it and want to contribute, contact Vern. There is no set amount. Anything is appreciated.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Vern! Great site!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Best darn site on the net.

Thank you Vern and all Outbackers for keeping it that way.


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you Vern. 
I think if anything ever happened to this site I would need a twelve step program.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The coolest thing to me is everyone helping everyone else without branching out into too much nonsense. During the November elections there was very little politics on this site. It was a great place to go and escape from the everyday. During the winter it helped me pass the time waiting on the weather to warm up. I have NEVER asked a question without receiving useful information and nobody has ever told me I asked a stupid question or acted condescending towards me. We enjoy debate (Just ASK if a Tunda can pull a 28 BHS and see how many opinions you will receive) and welcome everyone's opinions.

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Vern started it, but it is has been the good quality family oriented folks that keep it going and enjoyable. There is enough negativity in our lives, no need for it here. Afterall camping is the escape away from it all.









By the way Rev, when is the fever going to strike you for a new TV? Can't believe you're still driving a old 2001
















Kevin


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

reverie doesn't tow the 28' with the tundra.

his wife pulls it with the mini van.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I will admit I almost gave in just this past week. I drove an '05 F-250 Diesel, 4x4, 4 Door and was in love. I was salivating like Homer Simpson looking at doughnuts. The problem is that my Wife and I have been eliminating debt in our lives and are almost to the point of only having a mortgage payment (and that for only a few more years). My '01 is the first new car I have ever owned. I ordered it and got exactly what I wanted. I never dreamed I would buy such a large trailer but it was way plenty for all the other things I towed. I only have 52,000 miles on it and it is in great shape so I can't justify giving into truck lust just yet. The other thing I am holding out for is the redesign Toyota is going to lay on the Tundra in '07 and '08. They have announced that will compete at every level with Ford/Dodge/GM. I specifically asked if that means they will offer a diesel and was assured they will. My Tundra is hands down the best truck I have every owned and I would love to buy a 250/2500 equivilant designed and built by them.

Reverie


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

We have found SO MUCH useful information and advice on this web site. We just picked up our TT in May and have had it out 3 times, 4th coming in August. We have done a few "mods", pvc pipe on the bumper for the slide bars, and I made bunk sheets and blankets etc... I just finished sewing a privacy curtain that is awaiting the installation of the track...when we find time. The kiddies (3 and 5) keep us busy busy. Next mod will be the Tornado "thingy" for the tanks. (DH's next big job







poor guy).

It has been just fantastic to know that we are not alone with having issues, problems, or successes!

The comments are always great and positive. Thanks to Vern, and to everybody's advice, great job! It's nice to know that there are people out there who actually care about somebody other than themselves.

Diane


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Yep its been a pretty good ride. When I first joined in 2003 being member #51 we were lucky to have more than one post per day.

Now look! 1323+ members.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When the site was first started...there was only one site that had an *OUTBACK *category. Keystone/ForumCo I remember them being a little "miffed" when Vern posted about starting a site.

If you go to that same section today...you'll find very little. (in fact...3 posts in the last 120 days under OUTBACK) I'd say this site is certainly a success, and it is the best place to learn something about your OUTBACK.

There was a day when this site had...maybe 3 posts per week too. Over time, Vern has had to UPGRADE several times to keep up with the forum.

Although, you may not hear from Vern often, he lurks amongst us regularly I assure you. He has, and continues to make this a great resource.

Don't forget to drop by the DONATIONS section on the main page and help keep this a great resource. I think this site has saved EVERYONE some money, heartache, and trips to the dealer.

And THANKS to the members who greet those newbies, answer those questions, and offer their advice. What would this place be without you.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Vern,
How do we contribute?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

On the main forums page, just click on the topic "forum donations" and it will give you all the info.

Been around here a long time, it's such a great group of people and continues to get better all the time.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Mike, do you know who all the single-digit people are? I know you are #9 and Pete is #4, but who are the others. I think Vern is #2 and the ficticious test account, "outbacke", is #1. It would be interesting to know who 3 thru 9 are and how you found the site. I'm way down the list at #386 -- heck, I'm a newbie compared to you and the double-digs.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I used to hang out at the Keystone site when Mr. JollyMon stopped in and posted about Outbackers.com. At first there was not much going on here and I was hesitant to join. I think I could have been one of the "single-digit" people if I had just went ahead and joined. Anyway I still checked here about everyday and it quickly became evident that this was the place to be.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

V,

I don't know who the other single digit people are. I think I'll add something in my sig about that







I looked around a bit and can't find a list of any kind referenced off of members numbers.

I found the site the same way Jolly did, from forumco. I found forumco googling outbacks. The forumco forum was somewhat active at that time and then Vern started outbackers and the rest as they say is history







.

I also remember when there would be just a few posts a week, new posts and members were quite an event around here







Seemed like all of the sudden it took off and became very active and hasn't stopped since.

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how I found the site, but I don't think it was thru google. I remember googling for outbacks shortly after I joined and outbackers.com didn't even come up. I may have found it thru rv.net as I was hanging out there quite a bit.

Even now if you google "outback rv" (which should be a natural search), we don't come up anywhere on the first 15 pages. I didn't look any further back than that. If you google on "outbackers", we come up on the 2nd page. It would be neat if keystone would put a link to outbackers.com from their main outback page. I doubt that would happen, tho.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> Hey, Mike, do you know who all the single-digit people are?Â I know you are #9 and Pete is #4, but who are the others.Â I think Vern is #2 and the ficticious test account, "outbacke", is #1.Â It would be interesting to know who 3 thru 9 are and how you found the site.Â I'm way down the list at #386 -- heck, I'm a newbie compared to you and the double-digs.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask and Ye shall receive.....

Member # User name # of posts Last post date
3 MelisaRN 6 2-Nov-03
4 NDJollymon 2793 21-Jul-05
5 Kat41 3 7-Mar-04
6 Mbeatty 14 1-Sep-03
7 Ilfossil 4 28-Apr-04
8 KampingKris 41 11-Apr-04
9 Camping479 1473 21-Jul-05
10 NYMoose 2 29-Sep-03

Last post date does not mean that is the last date they stopped by.
It would however, be nice to hear from some of these members again to see how they are doing.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My original member number was in the 200's 
Vern had to delete my account and build a new one due to some gallery issues.
So Now I get 677


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

vdub said:


> Even now if you google "outback rv" (which should be a natural search), we don't come up anywhere on the first 15 pages. I didn't look any further back than that. [snapback]45884[/snapback]​


A Yahoo! search on "outback rv" finds Outbackers.com on page 1! But to be honest, I found it from a post on rv.net

And as has been said before ... Thanks Vern!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Many of the EARLY members were here for a short while...and left. I think it's because there was very little info being shared back then. OUTBACKS were new, and not many of us had them yet. No reason to hang around.

Member # User name # of posts Last post date
3 MelisaRN 6 2-Nov-03
4 NDJollymon 2793 21-Jul-05
5 Kat41 3 7-Mar-04
6 Mbeatty 14 1-Sep-03
7 Ilfossil 4 28-Apr-04
8 KampingKris 41 11-Apr-04
9 Camping479 1473 21-Jul-05
10 NYMoose 2 29-Sep-03

Member #8...sold the OUTBACK and got something else.

Member # 6 & #3 still have personal home pages listed on the main forum page.

Member # 4 never shuts up.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Member # 4 never shuts up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

